# URINE Preg Testing!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

http://betlabs.com/goats.htm

Ok - I just called them

Here is the "scoop" - After getting passed I was NOT a vet - but I am a farm owner wanting to preg test - hehehe.

Urine - 1cc in Red Top Tube
No Refridgeration needed
Preg tests run daily
Results by fax
50 days POST breeding
$15.00 per test - no case fee
If first time sending sample - write "NEW" on top right of essay form.

I am going to draw blood on some of my later bred does - and also urine - and see what I find out. Supposedly, they can tell you how many kids the doe is carrying.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... that is super neato..... :thumb: I can't wait... to see how accurate.... thanks for sharing...


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

WHAT????????? :shocked: That would be soooooo COOL!! Now we just have to get video of all of us trying to catch pee!!! :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Take a hanger - unfold it - but make a loop on one end - you then put a ziplock baggie around the look as a "catch" and then you can follow behind but not be "in the middle of things" lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great idea and invention Allison...I love it.... :thumb: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We used to do it with the dogs when I worked in the clinics ;-)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ive always wanted to do that! lol hmmmm now maybe I will try


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

This sounds great,, and hope it can be done,, the simplisity of it all sounds wonderful,,  :idea: fingers & toes crossed that it does,, :stars: 
Betty


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Blood test - 7.50 - 30d post

Urine test - 15.00 - 50d post

Only supply difference is the syringe for blood .... but if you don't know how to draw - or can't find someone to draw - urine is a great way to go - even if you have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You've got that right..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd be willing to pay the extra $ to know how many kids each doe was carrying. That would be cool.....but for now I have to say I have my doubts on the accuracy of THAT! LOL :laugh: Still great not having to do more blood draws though....oh and collecting urine is sooooo easy all of mine pee everytime they stand up from taking a nap! :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's about time that a non invasive pg test was available for goats! LOL... I tend to know when my girls are PG as I leash breed but I bet this would be an awesome asset to those with large herds.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

or a crazy girl like mine that was bred in October - never saw come back in heat and is now out there flagging again - silly girl.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: Are you saying that you have a hussy in your herd? I bet that test would work...going by the hormone levels at this time, maybe she is PG and those higher levels are causing her some confusion :?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

along with a new buck and another doe in heat! She was standing there next to the boys fence and her and Blaze were both looking at each other with their lips up - it was hilarious


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

even on their site it doesnt show how they can accurately tell you how many kids the doe will have 

you have 3600 estrogen level and the goat had 3 kids
you have 1901 estrogen level and the goat had 3 kids
you have 2738 estrogen level and the goat had 4 kids
you have 3600 estrogen level and the goat had 1 kid

Doesnt seem like there is an exact science to it or am I missing something?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope - not missing anything ;-)


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

It will probably get the best of my and Ill try it, Thanks for the coat hanger and baggie trick! I would accept the results just as bred not how many kids though.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

kelebek said:


> along with a new buck and another doe in heat! She was standing there next to the boys fence and her and Blaze were both looking at each other with their lips up - it was hilarious


hahaha too funny! 

So Patches my OBVIOUSLY prego doe....will charge the buck fence and wag her tail at them teasing them EVERYTIME any other doe comes into heat and goes over there trying to tease the boys. She's not just a food hog....she's also a buck hog! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I really hope that is all it is - but I am thinking that I am not that lucky ... counted days - 43 since I put her with the buck .... that is 2 heat cycles ... maybe I missed the middle one somehow - who knows. Blood test on the way!


----------



## Mary Thomas (Feb 21, 2010)

Someone needs to develop a pregnancy test strip for goats like people use, don't you know they would sell the heck out of them. 

Mary Ann
2TDM Boer Goats
South Texas


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Good point Mary, I wonder if anyone has ever tried that? Of course they would need say a blood test to say if the results are accurate.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I really wondered if a human test strip would work... It is the same hormones right? Maybe I'm crazy to even wonder, but it sure would be handy if you could just test at home. Anybody have any input on this?


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I am totally interested in the preg test HUMAN tester for use on goats.... So who's gonna try that one & post results?  

As to the number of kids, I just do not see how that's even possible to know? I mean if it was anywhere near accurate wouldn't they have that for people or other animals years ago? Plus I know that the levels are very different in people, even with two preg people about the same age/weight/etc. so how could you tell in the goats. I know one goatie who thinks she's a buck half the time, & although she's NEVER been preg. she comes out Positive thru WADDL...and I mean POSITIVE, not maybe pregnant. 

Ultrasounds! - Really! We actually spend only $6 - $8 per goat (less if you have 6+ goats, we take my doe's + another herd to get a lower price.) for individual ultrasounds at the state college here in Oregon (OSU)... this is SUPER cool! And it's CHEAPER, cause even though we draw our own bloodtests it's still cheaper to do a $6 ultrasound than pay for supplies, shipping, packaging, etc. for *Biotracking* blood preg tests AND I can see how many babies are in there on the ultrasounds AND when you get good at watching the ultrasounds you can get very accurate due dates if I wasn't sure which heat cycle she actually "took" with. Plus it's just darn COOL to see those tiny little babies in there swimming around...makes you feel just awesome & SO incredibly at ease seeing them so active & alive in there. *Just wanted to throw that out there in case others had gotten prices from vets (much higher!) and/or had a college anywhere nearby. I know originally I would have balked at the idea of an ultrasound, thinking that it must be incredibly expensive...but if you go through a learning dept/local college then it's VERY cost effective and COOL TOO!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Waddl doesn't do pregnancy testing .... did you mean biotracking? If it was biotracking - I would be calling and talking to Chuck - he is the head PhD at biotracking. I had a doe at one time that would go into heat, get bred, positive test, and then back into heat - she was resorbing her pregnancies at about 2-3 months gestation everytime.

I am just posting the information that they gave me in regards to the values and number of kids born.

Ultrasounds here are 25.00 each by one, another was going to charge me 75.00 for my herd if I brought the herd to her. Then the vet that I take my dogs to charges 100.00 for an ultrasound per animal.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

i forgot - i have heard of people trying human, horse, and pool strips to try to test for pregnancy with no avail


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Human preg tests work on swine


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Urine preg test has been talked about on here before somewhere “I think.” Somebody had said, that goats hormones are different and thats why you can't use a urine test on goats.


----------

